# Solved: Error Reading Fixed Disk



## Crutchizm (May 2, 2008)

I was going to reinstall Windows ME on a Gateway. I have the reinstall disk. I first wiped the disk. Now when I try to install, it gives me the "error reading fixed disk" message. Can anyone help me with this issue? I am thinking I need to partition the hard drive.....


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Crutchizm said:


> ...I first wiped the disk...


How did you do that?

Zee


----------



## Crutchizm (May 2, 2008)

using the Ultimate Boot CD for Windows


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Have you tried using a startup/boot floppy, FDISK (to partition), FORMAT and install?

Download the WinME OEM version here:

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

Of course you need a working PC with floppy drive and internet access.

After downloading, put a freshly formatted floppy in the drive and run the downloaded file.

This will start the process and create a boot floppy.

Use it to start the PC you need to partition, format and install Windows.

Remember you must select WITH CD-ROM support so that you can access the Windows CD to run SETUP and install.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## Crutchizm (May 2, 2008)

Thats when I get the errror, "unable to access Drive 1"


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Crutchizm said:


> using the Ultimate Boot CD for Windows


Which tool did you use?


----------



## Crutchizm (May 2, 2008)

I used the Roadkil's Disk Wipe V1.1


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I would try one or more of these partition tools:

Parted Magic LiveCD 2
Dekart Private Disk 2.1
Paragon Hard Disk Manager Suite 2008

Be aware though that I didn't test or try any of the above and just selected a few tools with higher user ratings and that still run on Win9x systems.

The first one is free, the others 30 day trials.

Best of luck.

Zee


----------

